# Keeping rabbit cage warm?



## Back to Nature (Jan 28, 2013)

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/3566510286.html

NOBODY BUY IT! It's mine. ^^ Anyways, I'm gonna buy this hutch for my rabbit. I want to put a bin under it to catch feces. If I added some red wriggler worms, the used bedding (newspaper) from the box, and the old hay, basically making a compost bin, would the heat generated from composting warm the cage at all in the winter? If not I'm still doing the bin, I'd just empty it more often.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 28, 2013)

In theory, yes. A proper compost pile does generate heat, and heat does rise. 

However, in actuality, a small compost pile like you describe would not produce much heat. In my 5' x 5' x 3' compost pile I can feel the heat inside it, but not with my hand a foot above it. So I don't know how much I would feel if there were a rabbit hutch above it. Would it "catch" and hold enough heat to make it worth it? I don't know. 

Worth trying, though. You could install a thermometer in the hutch and take readings, and let us know how it works!


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I will try. If it doesn't work, at least I don't have to carry the feces far.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree, I don't think you'd get significant amounts of heat from it. However, the urine from the rabbits combined with the feces will produce a certain amount of ammonia gas. If you don't provide excellent air circulation, it could build up and cause respiratory problems for your rabbit. IMO, emptying the bin more frequently and composting the stuff away from the rabbit sounds like the better idea.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 28, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't think you'd get significant amounts of heat from it. However, the urine from the rabbits combined with the feces will produce a certain amount of ammonia gas. If you don't provide excellent air circulation, it could build up and cause respiratory problems for your rabbit. IMO, emptying the bin more frequently and composting the stuff away from the rabbit sounds like the better idea.


Did you look at the cage? The whole thing is wire, except for the closed off hutch. Circulation would be amazing. However, since it doesn't sound like it'd get much warmth, I'll move it anyways, just in case.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 29, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Bunnylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People usually site cages like this one in places that provide a certain amount of protection from wind, etc. during inclement weather. Some people will throw a tarp over them, because  while rabbits have great insulation, they need to be protected from drafts (you'll be getting water/snow in the food dish too - trust me, I know this from experience with that type of feeder). Clearly, that cuts down on the air circulation.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 29, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh... Didn't think about that. Well, I'm not sure where to put it yet. I was thinking either my bf's sunroom or his yard (I'm about to go to college).


----------



## DianeS (Jan 30, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Ahh... Didn't think about that. Well, I'm not sure where to put it yet. I was thinking either my bf's sunroom or his yard (I'm about to go to college).


Yard, definitely the yard. Rabbits handle cold a heck of a lot better than they handle heat. I'd never put one in a room designed to collect heat.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 30, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/3566510286.html
> 
> NOBODY BUY IT! It's mine. ^^ Anyways, I'm gonna buy this hutch for my rabbit. I want to put a bin under it to catch feces. If I added some red wriggler worms, the used bedding (newspaper) from the box, and the old hay, basically making a compost bin, would the heat generated from composting warm the cage at all in the winter? If not I'm still doing the bin, I'd just empty it more often.


I, for one , wouldn't buy it ... I woldn't even take it if it was free ! (I raised hundred of rabbits in all wire cages, so  figure out why )


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 30, 2013)

> I, for one , wouldn't buy it ... I woldn't even take it if it was free !


Why? Experience? I've never done it, so I'm not sure why.

Like I've said, I'm about to go to college, and my bf is caring for my three pets. I want it to be as easy as possible, and dumping a bin every now and then and scooping out that little box looks easier than cleaning the entire "pet" cage we currently have with a solid plastic floor.


----------



## ZippyTheHappyChimp (Jan 30, 2013)

What you linked is better than a solid floor, you are correct.

However many people feel that it's worse than a 100% wire cage.  Zero wood means zero wood to get pee'd on, to rot, to smell, to get chewed on, to generate splinters, etc.

That CL entry doesn't state that the hutch has a wire floor, which would be a big turnoff and can result in lesser quality end results.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

*It's better than a solid floor cage for sure. I'd use it, but I wouldn't pay $45 bucks for one, because I could build it cheaper and those look pretty used. You could put a smaller concrete mixing tub underneath on the ground and then put worms in that. I'd put it outside and throw a tarp over it.*


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 31, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> > I, for one , wouldn't buy it ... I woldn't even take it if it was free !
> 
> 
> Why? Experience? I've never done it, so I'm not sure why.
> ...


Hint ...  study the side wire mesh...


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 31, 2013)

> because I could build it cheaper and those look pretty used.


Well, I was going to make sure ti was sturdy, but if I can build a new one cheaper then I will.



> Hint ...  study the side wire mesh...


Is it because of the rust?


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 31, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> > because I could build it cheaper and those look pretty used.
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to make sure ti was sturdy, but if I can build a new one cheaper then I will.
> ...


Nope ... try harder !


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 1, 2013)

Lack of a complete frame? This is making me feel dumb, like it should be obvious.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 1, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Lack of a complete frame? This is making me feel dumb, like it should be obvious.


Nope... try, try again without guessing .  Study it with great detail ( repeticium est mater studeorum !) .


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I looked at it too and couldn't see anything obvious. *


----------



## FLMomRN (Feb 1, 2013)

Ooh!  I see it.  Are newbies allowed to guess?  : )


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

The door is on the top?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2013)

*Ok, this is driving me nuts, someone please tell!!! *


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 2, 2013)

I really can't think of anything else... I've stared at all the pics...


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Me too and I can't see what it is that's a problem...


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 2, 2013)

I think we have it, the top and sides are made of 2"x 3" wire. Not safe for rabbits!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 2, 2013)

amy bart said:
			
		

> I think we have it, the top and sides are made of 2"x 3" wire. Not safe for rabbits!!!


*

What's wrong with 2 x 3 wire? I think all my cages are 2 x 3, now I'll have to take a tape measure out there. *


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought it was just the floor size that mattered, not the walls, unless you're breeding the rabbit..


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 3, 2013)

It also depends on the size of the rabbits. If their face fits thru the wire much and they get scared they may hurt themselves trying to squeeze thru.  2x3 wire can bend, I'd be afraid a rabbit could push its head thru and get stuck.

I have used cages made of this to put a rabbit in so I could clean its cage and watched as the rabbit nibbled grass thru the bars, decided then that wouldn't be good material for rabbits on my place. To many predators! I know their safer in the cages with 1x2 wire. So far in six years we've lost a few chickens and no rabbits.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 3, 2013)

The openings in the wire are 2 x 1.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohh. Well, that's good to know. Thanks! What size do you recommend, so I can build one?


----------



## Mikedero1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like the floor has 1/2X1/2 inch wire, I think that will get clogged with waste. Also looks pretty wobbley with the legs and no braces.

 you can build one like this for about 30.00 the wire being the big cost of the project


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 12, 2013)

amy bart said:
			
		

> I think we have it, the top and sides are made of 2"x 3" wire. Not safe for rabbits!!!


amy bart gets the prize !         back to nature ... making one think instead of just telling someone is the only way of learning what works and what doesn't in REAL LIFE.           All wire cages with shelter from the elements are the best and only way to go.    For floors , I recomend 1" x 1/2" wire as for the sides and tops ... 1" x 2" wire and for breeder / kindling cages  I would use 1" x 1/2" wire along the bottom 2" of the cages to save any kits that are born on the cage floor, as well as some early wanderers out of the nest box. Also, the smaller spaces keeps a majority of predators ( such as rats that kill the kits) out of the cages.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 12, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> amy bart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't tell what size the wire was. Did I miss it in the ad? And thanks; I didn't buy the cage. Maybe I can make one.. And I agree with making people think, but I would never have gotten that one.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 12, 2013)

> I couldn't tell what size the wire was. Did I miss it in the ad?


No, you didn't miss it in the ad. One can figure out the dimensions of the wire by knowing the dimensions of the cage (given in the ad) and counting the number of squares of wire in the picture. A little math, and you know the dimensions of the wire.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohh. Okay.  Thanks!


----------



## Mikedero1 (Feb 14, 2013)

It is funny you mention that Here in CT I had a hard time finding the 1/2X1 and the 1X2 fencing. I ended finding it at TSC but each store only had 1 roll each so I ended up driving almost 80 miles to go to 2 different stores to get 2 rolls each.


----------

